# Car Trade, need tips



## MoltThug (Jan 12, 2005)

I am looking into trading my '92 VW cabriolet Carat (85k), for an 85 Audi Quattro (w/ the 5 cyl engine and turbo, mileage unknown, but was a commuter car) I don't know much about these Audi's, but I do know I like turbocharged cars cars and I have heard these Audis are a bit rare. I guess what I am asking is: do you recommend doing this trade? and are these 5 cyl engines a *****? I also don't know much about CIS-E injection... what to look for in these Audis, (rust buckets? notorious problems?)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Car Trade, need tips (MoltThug)*

Wow.

This is quite the trade.
I'm not sure why anyone would trade an urq for a cabrio.
But very cool anyways!
With the ur quattro, in the states the 1985 year is the best to go with, since it has a much more reliable wiring system than any of the pre '84 cars which have some serious issues.
The engine, and transmision are practically bomb proof.
The bodies on some of these cars are partially galvanized, and some have some hot spots for rusting.
Was this car driven during the winter???
Places to look for rust are where the front fenders meet the front spoiler/bumper skirting, where the trunk hinges are bolted to the body, wheel wells, and maybe around the lower windshield area.
Broken odometers are very common with these cars.
As long as the car has been properly maintained, reliability issues are par with any other 21 year old European car.
Just don't smash it.
Many body parts are no longer available, or hard to get.
I wish I lived closer to you, I'd swing on Down to look at the car with you.
Any further questions? please ask!


----------



## UR-Q (Jan 31, 2004)

make the trade and shoot an E-mail if you want to sell the Ur-Q


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (UR-Q)*

It may be a quattro, but it aint an UrQuattro


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (quattro v1.0)*

I'd look the car over REALLY well. Check for previous accident's, rust etc. I have no idea why anyone on the planet would trade a Ur-Q for a ***** Basket, but if this car checks out, DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoltThug (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

it actually is a ur quattro, the sport model.


----------



## MoltThug (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (MoltThug)*

my bad, it's the sport, bad typo.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (MoltThug)*

A Sport what?


----------



## MoltThug (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (URQ)*

sport body quattro


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (MoltThug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MoltThug* »_sport body quattro

To clarify, please pick one.
There is a big difference.
Sport quattro








or, quattro


----------



## MoltThug (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I believe it's the one on the bottom, not the sport quattro. my friend says it's an '82


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (MoltThug)*

A Sport Quattro for a Cabby, now that would be up there with the little old lady story who sold a 427 Cobra for $500 after her husband died 30 years ago














I would REALLY check this car out well, REALLY well. The owner could know something is hiddeously wrong and wants to just ditch it for something else.


----------



## UR-Q (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Car Trade, need tips (MoltThug)*

i would be interested in a sport Quattro to







if you want to sell you know my E-mail


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Car Trade, need tips (UR-Q)*

So, what ever happend, did this deal go down or fall through?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Car Trade, need tips (Quattro Krant)*

Yeah, I doubt if. Nobody would be foolish enough to trade a UrQ for a Cabrio. My guess is that the OP knkew not of what he was speaking of.







I'd bet the proposed trade was a Coupe GT (the poor mans UrQ). 
Just in case the OP is still lurking...there are 3 cars that are commonly confused because they are all known as Coupes. They are very much different and very different in value and collectability.
Sport Quattro:








UrQ:








Note the flared fenders.
Coupe GT:








Note no flared flenders. The was basically a non-turbo FWD UrQ
Coupe quattro:


----------

